# Danny Trejo Defends Sending Food To Ambushed Deputies And Their Families



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Fun Fact: Danny Trejo has had a checkered past, however every movie he is in where he plays a bad guy he requires that his character dies so kids learn crime doesn't pay.

Los Angeles, CA - Actor Danny Trejo, facing backlash after he sent meals to the families of the Los Angeles County sheriff's deputies who were ambushed at a Compton train station, explained why he is a staunch supporter of law enforcement.

Trejo called Los Angeles County Sheriff's Deputy Claudia Apolinar "bada-" and said she had "bigger balls than anybody I know" for the way she saved her partner's life after they had both been shot on Sept. 12, according to an interview with TooFab.

Deputy Apolinar, 31, pulled her 24-year-old partner to safety and then applied a tourniquet that likely saved the other deputy's life.
The 76-year-old actor owns a popular chain of taco restaurants and after the shooting, he delivered meals to the wounded deputies and their families.

Trejo said that people "had the nerve" to ask him why he was feeding the wounded heroes with meals from Trejo's Tacos, TooFab reported.

"What're you kidding?" he exclaimed. "People don't understand, man. We're all in this together."

"It's not like police [versus] Mexican [versus] African American&#8230; not anymore," the actor said. "First of all, we're fighting viruses now, we're not fighting a human being. We gotta figure out how to weed out the bad."
Trejo served time in prison and beat a drug addiction in his 20s to go on and become one of the most famous Latino actors of the 1980s and 1990s.

He told TooFab that real, legitimate gangsters wouldn't ambush law enforcement officers because it brings more police to the community.

"Not because they are so community orientated, but because it brings heat," the actor explained. "This ambush, all it did was bring heat - more heat - on the black community. How much more heat can you get?"

Trejo said that shooting a police officer doesn't bring a criminal street cred or honor, TooFab reported.
"When I was doing wrong, I knew I had an a- whoopin' coming, and I took it," he said. "And for a couple of things I did I probably had a killing coming, but by the grace of God&#8230;"

He said it was lucky he'd never gotten himself shot by police.

"All the stuff I went through, I still wouldn't lay an ambush on a mother and a 24 year old," Trejo vowed, according to TooFab.

Trejo said he was more worried about the country coming together over the environment because "basically right now we're all on the Titanic looking for a good seat."
The actor refused to endorse either Presidential candidate but said that anyone who knows him knows he is most concerned about law enforcement and the environment, TooFab reported.

He said he would "absolutely" work with President Donald Trump like Ice Cube and other minority celebrities "if he wants to listen."


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He should play an admiral in a war movie...............Well, maybe not


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Wish I lived in Cali- I’d go to Trejo’s for dinner tonight. Nice too see a businessman with the balls to back the blue these days


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’ve always liked Trejo...now a lot more than that “Cowboy” Sam Elliot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

